# Emmie has surgery today



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Well I took Em in this am for surgery on the ACL in her knee. 3rd surgery on this knee. She will be there probably for overnight. I told the vet, that I'd love to have her home, but he said "we'll see". I have grave concerns that her other hind leg will be strong enough to support her weight. I will have to keep her in her pen mostly. She will have a soft cast on. Good thoughts and prayers will be appreciated.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS*
fingers & Toes crossed

wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Praying for yall keep us updated


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor little Emmie, she really has been through the wringer lately. fingers crossed she will be back home tonight, and hope she recovers quickly. xxx


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwwww poor Emmie, HUGS to you stay strong for her and heres praying and wishing for a speedy recovery..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck Emmie! Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Emmie in my prayers..sending positive thoughts for a quick and uneventful recovery..


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Hope everything works out for your sweet Emmie. Prayers and thoughts while I go about my day today for her.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## Benitosmom (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers and good thoughts for little Emmie


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Prayers for sweet Emmie..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks everyone. I posted an update.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for Emmie and for YOU! What a wonderful fur mom and owner you are for the care and knowledge you give . I have great admiration for you Susan!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Emmie is home. A large incision in the leg, and no bandage. She 'wouldn't walk in it, so I took it off" the vet says. It has at least 10 stitches, and is swollen and angry looking. I put some sticky stuff he gave me around the incision that is supposed to stop her from licking it. Seems to work. I have put a flattish pillow in her pen, and she is resting comfortably on it. He gave her a pain pilll this am, so I will follow up with her pain meds tomorrow am. She ate her bedtime treats, and came all the way out to the kitchen for dinner plate licks! She goes to our local vet for stitch removal in 10 days. And then back to him April 14th. She seems comfortable. I'll update again tomorrow. Vet said she definately had torn the ACL. She was so tense he really couldn't say 100% that was the problem, but as soon as she was "under" he could feel it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Susan, I am just seeing that Emmie had her surgery yesterday. So glad she's home now and on the way to a speedy recovery! Keep posting updates.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hugs to Emmie from the girls...she sure has had to endure more than one little girl should have to.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update, She is doing OK. Wears an inflatable collar most of the time. I take it off for night time. Today I came home from an evening meeting to find the 'collar' on the floor of the pen! Pajamas came from Foster & Smith. Too big! So another one will be shipped tomorrow. Incision looks good. She is actually walking on the leg, and I have taken all the doggie steps away.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad to hear she is doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm going to stop the daily updates! This am, I found her UPSTAIRS looking so proud of herself!!! I about had a fit! This is day 5 from surgery, and she isn't supposed to do stairs for awhile yet. I didn't use the gate, 'cause I thought she was afraid to do stairs yet. The doggie steps to the couch and chair have been taken away, but I forgot the stairs! Oh well, she seems well and is putting some weight on that leg already.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a stinker!! I'm so glad she is doing so well, but don't let her over-do.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

oh dear...that must have given you a fright...what a little lovebug !


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope everything goes well and she heals up quickly!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

So glad to hear she is doing well. Good luck keeping her calm!


----------

